# The Holiday Home, Norfolk, May 2014 - Pic Heavy



## Stealthstar79 (May 6, 2014)

This delightful little home sits in a beautiful part of the Norfolk countryside and right next to the coast. It was a very busy day with people and cars passing. You could hear the conversations of walkers as they walked by. It was a lovely sunny day and it was made even better by this little explore. I have had a soft spot for this little place since it was first posted.
It seems there are two dwellings a wooden bungalow and a long carriage to the side.
Many Thanks to MikeyMutt! 
Hope you enjoy...


The carriage home.
















































The Bungalow..


----------



## mockingbird (May 6, 2014)

Lovely stuff stealth, I did wonder if you'd hit this place, lovely colours aswel


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2014)

This is a cracking little place and you've captured it well. I can remember having bed sheets like those


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 6, 2014)

Cool little place! Well done. You don't see many of those compact Belling's anymore. I had a second hand Compact 4 when I got my first home with my then girlfriend many years ago. Ahh the memories


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2014)

Great collection,thanks for showing.


----------



## Kezz44 (May 6, 2014)

Nice pics, well done. Great little place to explore this!


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

How quaint.... simply superb pics!

Makes me think of Goldylilocks for some reason, maybe the chairs and the unmade bed which looks neater than mine!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 6, 2014)

brilliant stuff stealth..norfolk's hidden secret..them bed covers still all nicely made..cheers for sharing your great photos


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

Second look, loving the pegs!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2014)

Very nice indeed  Nice set of pics


----------



## The Wombat (May 7, 2014)

Good work Stealthstar
cant believe all those made up beds


----------



## steve2109 (May 11, 2014)

Great capture and report, makes you wonder how these places just get left like they are still lived in


----------



## PageOne (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice photos.

It was just like the house my parents bought, beds all made, food in cupboards, clothes and coats all hung up all covered in dust, plaster, damp, all decaying, waiting for the people to come home who never will. So sad!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice one Stealth, I love seeing places decaying on their own away from prying eyes, so to see something like this, not trashed and in its original state does it for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------

